# Information on Coachmen's Clarion



## James L (Mar 4, 2021)

Clarion 1991 and discovered that they’re known for having problems with the rear axle so it seems. I know the chassis an engine is made by Ford. The axle and brake system was designed by German company and no one seems to know how to fix the rear axle problem. Which is resulting in the back and fishtailing everywhere once you hit 55 miles an hour. If any of my fellow RV years have any information or own one I would much appreciate any info or can lighten me on this problem. It’s a great vehicle and design except for this major flaw which makes it unsafe to drive. Or if anyone has one and wants to sell one as well. Phone in love with the vehicle but I’d really like to drive it and enjoy it and then just look at it. LOL LOL your fellow are or James J


----------



## C Nash (Mar 4, 2021)

James L said:


> Clarion 1991 and discovered that they’re known for having problems with the rear axle so it seems. I know the chassis an engine is made by Ford. The axle and brake system was designed by German company and no one seems to know how to fix the rear axle problem. Which is resulting in the back and fishtailing everywhere once you hit 55 miles an hour. If any of my fellow RV years have any information or own one I would much appreciate any info or can lighten me on this problem. It’s a great vehicle and design except for this major flaw which makes it unsafe to drive. Or if anyone has one and wants to sell one as well. Phone in love with the vehicle but I’d really like to drive it and enjoy it and then just look at it. LOL LOL your fellow are or James J


Proper tires and inflation .  Check into heavier sway bar after market.  Wear on front end components can also create problems


----------



## contact.gzimm (Mar 14, 2021)

Also have a 1991 Clarion with same issue.  I am doing some work on front end to make that as good as possible.  Since there is no actual axle I do not see how to add a sway bar on the back, but maybe a heavier duty one on the front.  Do you know who made the rear "axle"?


----------



## contact.gzimm (Mar 15, 2021)

Received an email from Forest River who used to be Coachman.  They say the rear axles came from Mor\Ryde and their stock number is 574-293-1581.  I will do more research later today.


----------



## contact.gzimm (Mar 31, 2021)

James L said:


> Clarion 1991 and discovered that they’re known for having problems with the rear axle so it seems. I know the chassis an engine is made by Ford. The axle and brake system was designed by German company and no one seems to know how to fix the rear axle problem. Which is resulting in the back and fishtailing everywhere once you hit 55 miles an hour. If any of my fellow RV years have any information or own one I would much appreciate any info or can lighten me on this problem. It’s a great vehicle and design except for this major flaw which makes it unsafe to drive. Or if anyone has one and wants to sell one as well. Phone in love with the vehicle but I’d really like to drive it and enjoy it and then just look at it. LOL LOL your fellow are or James J



This weekend I replaced all of the shocks and added a level helper spring kit (Hellwig 1801 EZ Level Helper Spring Kit) to the front. I added a set of spring over shocks in the rear (Monroe 58643 Monroe Load Adjust Shock Absorber) and in the front I added Rancho RS9000 shocks. This brought the front up about 3-4 inches and the back up some. It did improve the handling, I only took it on the freeway for a few miles but there was definitely an improvement. This brought the coach to a level stance rather than the front sitting low, it now sits like in their advertisement video. I will let you know how it goes when I take a longer trip.


----------



## contact.gzimm (Jul 26, 2021)

James L said:


> Clarion 1991 and discovered that they’re known for having problems with the rear axle so it seems. I know the chassis an engine is made by Ford. The axle and brake system was designed by German company and no one seems to know how to fix the rear axle problem. Which is resulting in the back and fishtailing everywhere once you hit 55 miles an hour. If any of my fellow RV years have any information or own one I would much appreciate any info or can lighten me on this problem. It’s a great vehicle and design except for this major flaw which makes it unsafe to drive. Or if anyone has one and wants to sell one as well. Phone in love with the vehicle but I’d really like to drive it and enjoy it and then just look at it. LOL LOL your fellow are or James J


James,
  I am selling mine if you are interested.


----------

